
Ask HN: What websites do you check everyday? - ladsinvesting83
e.g. news sites, personal finance sites, portfolio trackers..
======
mabynogy
4chan Daily Programming Thread:
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/66039286](http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/66039286)

Lobste.rs: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

~~~
m0ck
Is /dpt/ of any value? From what I remember it used to be full of fizzbuzz,
people arguing about which languages are best and which suck and tons of anime
and offtopic. What added value do you see there?

~~~
mabynogy
Free speech mostly and sometimes interesting screenshots.

------
gerdesj
el Reg has not been mentioned yet? Travesty! I know their hacks breeze through
here because quite a few articles are seeded from here.

el Reg is quite well thought of and their hacks do a pretty decent job -
journalism -wise.

[https://www.theregister.co.uk](https://www.theregister.co.uk)

I am just a commentard there but look forward to taking the piss out of you.

------
mrlyc
Hacker News, The Register

Reddit

    
    
        Documentaries from https://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/new/
    
        Lectures from https://www.reddit.com/r/lectures/new/
    

YouTube

    
    
        Subscriptions from https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions/
    

I download the videos, convert them to MP3s then add them to the podcasts I've
downloaded.

------
fourmii
HN, Reddit, The Guardian, SI, Longreads.

Although would love to find a better source for sports. SI keep screwing with
their website and has a lot of opinion noise...

~~~
brahj123
Try The Ringer for sports

------
sentamalin
I usually visit Hacker News, Ars Technica, TED Talks, and Pocket to fill up my
reading list for long flights with no Wi-Fi.

Then I'll usually check Reddit for any interesting conversations I can
contribute to in either /r/flightattendants or other topics.

------
sunstone
A lot of my favourites are already mentioned but I don't see
[https://electrek.co](https://electrek.co) . It's very pro Tesla so if that
bugs you don't bother with it.

~~~
abdujava
"Pro Tesla"

The fact you say it, it made me realize the feeling that I go through when I
hear people talk about, "Elon saving the world" and "Tesla to be revolutionary
and doing out of the ordinary"

It's all just PR and marketing. They are really good at that.

Sigh.

------
abdujava
HN /r/cscareerquestions /r/learnprogramming /r/linux slashdot.org Theguardian
Wsj (technically, I live off it's push notification)

------
PeOe
HN, Twitter, Facebook, E-Mail, ProductHunt and also our own Tool Zenkit. I
also read Techcrunch or the next web.

------
kreeWall
Hacker News, I use theSkimm to learn about news everyday (morning email), I
check the BBC for other news

------
8526460
Blockfolio, Unread w/ Feedly specific Google News keyword alerts, Redflagdeals

------
eb0la
IndieHackers, Slashdot

------
ergodiclife
HN, slashdot, r/programming, and techcrunch.

------
sidcool
Hacker News, Reddit, TechCrunch, BBC News

------
bryan11
Hacker news, Soylent news, Slashdot

------
ianwalter
Hacker News, Echo JS, Product Hunt

------
pcgun007
fb,gmail,reddit, instagram, ifttt, pinterest, amazon merch, skimlinks, youtube

------
path101
HN, lifehacker, reddit

------
preordained
HN, Reddit, Sherdog

------
thegabez
trump-news.today

------
carlchenet
HN, IH, lobste.rs, /r/sideProject, /r/digitalnomad

